# Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5



## vital101 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Everyone,
I own a 2001 Passat with the 2.8 30v V6 in it (FWD). I have the unfortunate need to replace my catalytic converter on both sides







. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions about how to keep costs down on this. I can replace the exhaust myself, but when a direct fit cat costs about $600 a piece, it almost becomes a moot point.
I've found direct fit cats on ebay for $320 a piece, but they aren't by a brand that I know. I also thought about getting a universal fit one, but I don't know how well they work.
The thing that bothers me with the universal is that they don't have an area for the two O2 sensors (one before and one after the cat).
Ideas or thoughts?
Thanks,
vital101


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (vital101)*

It all depends on how they do the emissions test in your neck of the woods. A friend of mine bought direct fit cats for his '99 A4 2.8, and promptly failed the emissions test (Ontario). He ended up having to have OEM cats installed. $1,200 each +labor & tax = $3,000, on top of what he'd already paid for his aftermarket ones. ;_;
Anyway, up here, they drive your car on a dyno with a hose attached to your tailpipe and measure CO2, UH, and NOx directly. My friend's car probably would have passed in NY, for example, where it's all done via the OBD port. There, the test just checks whether the emissions control system is throwing any faults, so as long as all the sensors are there and working, there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## vital101 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 ()*

I live in Michigan, so emissions testing is not a problem (we don't have ANY).


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (vital101)*

I installed an aftermarket exhaust pipe with 2 catalysts on my 2000 Passat 2.8l V6 30v ATQ code engine with good results. What brand did you find? You should also plan to replace both double clamps from the cats to the middle mufflers. Although the clamp bodies are stainless steel the screws and nuts are not stainless and will be very rusty if they are the original parts.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (vital101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vital101* »_I live in Michigan, so emissions testing is not a problem (we don't have ANY).

Holy crap! Not even in Wayne Co.?


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

quality cats...
http://www.drivewire.com/vehic...#1999


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (vital101)*

I have some used cats still on a 2000 Passat SW 2.8l V6 ATQ automatic parts car. Is your car 
an automatic or 4-motion? Dearborn, MI


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 ()*

No emissions tests and no safety inspections in Michigan . If we did I guess that at least 50% of the cars in Detroit would be taken off the road. Things are that bad here.


----------



## vital101 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (Peter Badore)*

Yes, not even Wayne county! And yes, at LEAST 50% of the cars should taken off the road.
Also, I have a FWD 6 speed.
After reading the responses a bit, I think that perhaps my cat(s) don't need to be replaced, but maybe just reattached properly. The flex pipe at the top of the cat rusted through, and so did EVERY clamp from there all the way to first resonator.
My check engine light is on (O2 sensor is going crazy with all the exhaust holes in that area). Anyone else experienced something similar to this? I'd rather not replace that cat if can get away with it, but I'm afraid I may need too unless I can easily replace that flex pipe piece.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (Peter Badore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Badore* »_No emissions tests and no safety inspections in Michigan . If we did I guess that at least 50% of the cars in Detroit would be taken off the road. Things are that bad here.

Great. And I'm downwind of you... is that what that smell is?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (vital101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vital101* »_The flex pipe at the top of the cat rusted through, and so did EVERY clamp from there all the way to first resonator.

Take it to a muffler shop. They can probably jury rig something to slip over what's left of your front pipes. I had a V6 A4 that rusted out at the other end, and that's what I had done.


_Modified by  at 9:15 AM 12/10/2009_


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (vital101)*

How did you get a 6 speed manual FWD? Also I don't know my cats from the 00 Passat auto parts car will bolt up to your mounting brackets.


----------



## vital101 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (Peter Badore)*

oops. I meant to say 5spd.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (vital101)*

Is the car that you are trying to repair a 5 speed manual or 5 speed automatic? The catalytic converters are different between auto and manual transaxle cars.


----------



## vital101 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (Peter Badore)*

5spd Manual.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (vital101)*

I think you will need new cats. Let me know if you want a quote for aftermarket cats made in Canada.


----------



## takenreality (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Catalytic Converters on Passat B5 (Peter Badore)*

my V6 30v stick just blew out both the flex joints. took it to Midas in Grand Junction and was quoted over $1500 for a cat, o2 sensor, and gasket. That is double what I found online for parts and almost triple the labor! um no thanks Midas! stainless flex pipes are around $50 new and are simply welded in to replace the rotten ones. the difficult is finding someone to do it. good luck! $1500 can buy a LOT of beers!


----------



## derrylwc (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a 2002 Passat 1.8L Turbo. Like the OP, I have a bad cat and need to replace it so that I can pass a smog check. Unfortunately, I'm in California... and it's relatively difficult to obtain used cats here.

My question is: can my car use a catalytic converter from any other Passat models?

I've located some used ones for other Passat models (VR6, etc.). Can these be installed on my B5 Passat?


----------

